
A nationwide vegan diet would be a public health disaster - artsandsci
https://qz.com/1131428/if-the-entire-us-went-vegan-itd-be-a-public-health-disaster/
======
burntrelish1273
Propaganda in the form of outright lies rationalizing climate change and
excessive consumption behavior.

This "reporter" is clearly biased and espouses uninformed "opinions" as a mere
emotional, unscientific critic. Just look at
[http://beyondmeat.com/](http://beyondmeat.com/) “A persistent CEO, a meat
buyer, and a gamble—how fake meat finally made it to beef aisle”* - Chase
Purdy

Since meat production is the largest anthropogenic methane source and consumes
the vast majority of calories, it is the third leading climate change. Animal
agriculture and widespread fossil fuel energy extraction are suicidal.

Updating Upton Sinclair: _“It is difficult to get a person to understand
something, when their salary, lifestyle or identity politics depends on them
not understanding it.”_

